# Протрузия или грыжа?



## АП (17 Янв 2016)

Всем доброго времени суток! 27.12.2015 делал становую... В конце упражнения допустил округление спины и после того как опустил штангу на пол почувствовал боль в пояснице, подобную той когда забиваются мышцы спины. Пару дней не мог нормально наклоняться, потом начались каникулы и от боли остался лишь какой то дискомфорт в спине... С 11.01.2016 вышел на работу (а работа у меня сидячая) и с каждым днем дискомфорт начал усиливаться и к пятнице появилась тянущая боль в пояснице... Кроме боли в пояснице ничего не беспокоит, единственное морально просел из-за этого поэтому, и хочу спросить как велик шанс, что я заработал себе протрузию или грыжу? Знаю, что надо сделать МРТ обязательно, сделаю в ближайшее время...


----------



## La murr (17 Янв 2016)

*АП*, здравствуйте!
Анкета боли в спине - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/7432/
Выполнив МРТ, разместите снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/


----------



## АП (17 Янв 2016)

*Анкета боли в спине*
_*( при ответе на вопрос необходимо выделить жирным шрифтом вариант ответа)*_


1._Беспокоят ли Вас болезненные ощущения в поясничном отделе позвоночника?_
(нет, *да*)

2. _Опишите периодичность появления боли в позвоночнике_
(нет боли, эпизодическая, *постоянная*)

3. _Каким словом лучше охарактеризовать интенсивность Вашей боли в позвоночнике?_
нет боли
*дискомфорт
умеренная боль*
терзающая боль
страшная боль
мучительная боль

4. _Каким словом лучше описать характер Вашей боли в позвоночнике?_
нет боли, острая
ноющая, пульсирующая
*тянущая*, жгучая
давящая, стреляющая
тупая
другая____________________

5. _Насколько сильна Ваша боль в позвоночнике в данный момент по 10-бальной шкале_?
0 1* 2* 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10
нет боли, невообразимая боль

6. _Какова была средняя интенсивность Вашей боли в позвоночнике за последние 24 часа?_
0 1 *2* 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10
нет боли, невообразимая боль

7._Имеется ли чувство напряжения, скованности в спине?_
*да*, нет
Имеется ли чувство скованности, боли в спине по утрам, которые уменьшаются после разминки?
*да*, нет

8. _Чувствуете ли Вы боль в правой ноге (в какой области)?_
да, *нет*
ягодице - да, *нет*
бедре - да, *нет*
голени/икрах - да, *нет*
стопе/лодыжке - да, *нет*

9. _Чувствуете ли Вы боль в левой ноге (в какой области)?_
да, *нет*
ягодице - да, *нет*
бедре - да, *нет*
голени/икрах - да, *нет*
стопе/лодыжке - да, *нет*

10. _Опишите периодичность появления боли в ногах (ноге)._
*нет боли*, эпизодическая, постоянная ,
сколько длится последнее обострение - 1-2 мес., 6мес,1 год

11. _Каким словом лучше охарактеризовать интенсивность Вашей боли в ногах (ноге)?_
*нет боли*
дискомфорт
умеренная боль
терзающая боль
страшная боль
мучительная боль

_12. Каким словом лучше описать характер Вашей боли в ногах (ноге)?_
*нет боли*, острая
ноющая, пульсирующая
тянущая, жгучая
давящая, стреляющая
тупая, грызущая
«ватные» онемевшие ноги
другая_____________________________________________________

13. _Насколько сильна Ваша боль в ногах (ноге) в данный момент по 10-бальной шкале?_
0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10
*нет боли*, невообразимая боль

14. _Какова была средняя интенсивность Вашей боли в ногах (ноге) за последние 24 часа? _0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10
*Нет боли*, невообразимая боль

15._Усиливается ли боль при поднятии ноги вверх?_
правой – (да, *нет*)
левой - (да, *нет*)


16. _Усиливается ли боль в ноге при:_

Кашле -до уровня колена, голени, стопы - (да, *нет*)
Чихании - до уровня колена, голени, стопы (да, *нет*)
В положении сидя (да, *нет*)
В положении стоя (да, *нет*)
При наклонах туловища:
Вперед - да, *нет*
При прогибах туловища
назад – (да, *нет*)
назад с поворотом вправо - (да, *нет*)
назад с поворотом влево - (да, *нет*)
При ходьбе - (да, *нет*)
17._В положении лежа боль в спине уменьшается?_
(да, *нет*)
_В положении лежа боль в ноге уменьшается?_
правой - (да, *нет*)
левой - (да, *нет*)


18. _В положении лежа для уменьшения боли приходится занимать вынужденное положение - (да, *нет*) _
В положении лежа боль в ноге уменьшается?
в согнутом положении правой ноги - (да, *нет*)
в согнутом положении левой ноги - (да, *нет*)


19. _Чувствуете ли Вы слабость или потери силы в обеих ногах, в одной ноге :_да, *нет*
в бедре – справа (да, нет); слева (да, нет); обеих;
в колене - справа (да, нет); слева (да, нет); обеих;
в стопе - справа (да, нет); слева (да, нет); обеих;
в пальцах стопы справа (да, нет); слева (да, нет); обеих;

20. _Ходьба на носках затруднена?_
на правой ноге - (да, *нет*)
на левой ноге - (да, *нет*)

21. _Ходьба на пятках затруднена?_
на правой ноге - (да, *нет*)
на левой ноге - (да, *нет*)


22. _Имеется ли слабость тыльного разгибания при подъеме пальцев стопы вверх?_
на правой ноге - (да, *нет*)
на левой ноге – (да, *нет*)

23. _Имеется ли слабость подошвенного сгибания при отведении пальцев стопы вниз?
на правой ноге - (да, *нет*) на левой ноге – (да, *нет*)_

24. _Отмечаете ли Вы нарушение чувствительности в ногах?
*нет*, да, в обеих ногах_

-онемение, снижение чувствительности по передне-внутренней поверхности бедра
правого– (да, нет)
левого – (да, нет)
-онемение, снижение чувствительности по наружной поверхности бедра
правого– (да, нет)
левого – (да, нет)

-онемение, снижение чувствительности по задней поверхности бедра
правого– (да, нет)
левого – (да, нет)
-онемение, снижение чувствительности по передней поверхности голени
правой– (да, нет)
левой – (да, нет)

-онемение, снижение чувствительности по наружной, задней, поверхности голени
правой– (да, нет)
левой – (да, нет)

-онемение, снижение чувствительности в области 1.2 пальцев стопы
правой– (да, нет)
левой – (да, нет)

-онемение, снижение чувствительности по наружному краю стопы и в области подошвенной поверхности и пятки
правой– (да, нет)
левой – (да, нет)

25_. Отмечается ли онемение в области промежности?_
да,
*нет*

26. _Отмечаете ли Вы нарушения мочеиспускания?_
*нет,*
да
затрудненное,
по типу недержания


27. _Просыпаетесь ли Вы из-за боли в позвоночнике, ноге?_
*нет*
иногда
часто
постоянно

28. _Мешают ли Вам боли в позвоночнике, ноге ухаживать за собой (затрудняют одевание, купание, еду и т.д.)?_
*нет*
иногда
часто
постоянно

29. _Нуждаетесь ли Вы в приеме обезболивающих препаратов?_
*нет*
иногда
часто
постоянно

30. _Удовлетворены ли Вы проводящимся в настоящее время лечением ?
(удовлетворен, не полностью, нет) _

31._Имеется ли у Вас в анамнезе сопутствующая патология со стороны ЖКТ, сердечно-сосудистой, дыхательной, эндокринной систем, онкопатология, травмы позвоночника, операции на позвоночнике_? ( Да, *нет)*
Какая__________________________


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Янв 2016)

АП написал(а):


> Всем доброго времени суток! 27.12.2015 делал становую... В конце упражнения допустил округление спины и после того как опустил штангу на пол почувствовал боль в пояснице, подобную той когда забиваются мышцы спины. Пару дней не мог нормально наклоняться, потом начались каникулы и от боли остался лишь какой то дискомфорт в спине... С 11.01.2016 вышел на работу (а работа у меня сидячая) и с каждым днем дискомфорт начал усиливаться и к пятнице появилась тянущая боль в пояснице... Кроме боли в пояснице ничего не беспокоит, единственное морально просел из-за этого поэтому, и хочу спросить как велик шанс, что я заработал себе протрузию или грыжу? Знаю, что надо сделать МРТ обязательно, сделаю в ближайшее время...


Морально!
От чего, от осознания того, что Вы теперь -"как все"!


----------



## АП (17 Янв 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Морально!
> От чего, от осознания того, что Вы теперь -"как все"!


Ну в любом случае мало приятного в этом во всем.


----------



## Dzirt (21 Янв 2016)

АП написал(а):


> Ну в любом случае мало приятного в этом во всем.


МРТ Всё вам подскажет.


----------



## АП (21 Янв 2016)

Dzirt написал(а):


> МРТ Всё вам подскажет.


Уже подсказала - протрузия.


----------



## АП (22 Янв 2016)

Сделал МРТ. Заключение: МР-картина дегенеративно-дистрофических изменений пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника; дорзальной левосторонней протрузии L5/S1 диска (0,3 см); спондилоартроза на уровне L4-S1 сегментов. Был у невролога, назначено лечение. Хотелось бы узнать у знающих людей, насколько все это опасно? Буду очень благодарен за ответы.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Янв 2016)

Здоров!


----------



## АП (22 Янв 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Здоров!


Спасибо за ответ! Но тогда не понимаю из за чего у меня спина в области поясницы болит


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Янв 2016)

Межпозвонковые суставы, скорее.
А есть ещё и мышцы, и связки.


----------



## АП (1 Фев 2016)

Наконец то появилась возможность загрузить снимки.

               

И еще

             



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Межпозвонковые суставы, скорее.
> А есть ещё и мышцы, и связки.


В очередной раз спасибо за ответ. Федор Петрович, загрузил снимки, пожалуйста, если есть возможность прокомментируйте их. На данный момент беспокоит спазм мышц разгибателей спины и появление болей в пояснице после умеренных физических нагрузок, исходящих, как мне кажется, от позвоночника.


----------



## Николай Николаевич (1 Фев 2016)

АП написал(а):


> из за чего у меня спина в области поясницы болит


Поясничный лордоз выпрямлен. Напряжение мышц и т.д.
Поищите мануального терапевта.


----------



## АП (1 Фев 2016)

Николай Николаевич написал(а):


> Поясничный лордоз выпрямлен. Напряжение мышц и т.д.
> Поищите мануального терапевта.


Хорошо! Спасибо за рекомендацию Николай Николаевич!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Фев 2016)

АП написал(а):


> Наконец то появилась возможность загрузить снимки...
> 
> В очередной раз спасибо за ответ. Федор Петрович, загрузил снимки, пожалуйста, если есть возможность прокомментируйте их. На данный момент беспокоит спазм мышц разгибателей спины и появление болей в пояснице после умеренных физических нагрузок, исходящих, как мне кажется, от позвоночника.


Снижение высоты и дегенерация,  наиболее выражена в последнем диске. Артроз фасеточных суставов. Сколиоз, по косвенным признакам, нет прямого снимка.


----------



## АП (2 Фев 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Снижение высоты и дегенерация,  наиболее выражена в последнем диске. Артроз фасеточных суставов. Сколиоз, по косвенным признакам, нет прямого снимка.


 То есть, как Вы ранее писали, в моем случае (опираясь на снимки) источником боли в пояснице является не протрузия, а межпозвонковые суставы, мышцы или связки?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Фев 2016)

Скорее, да.


----------

